# حدد علاقاتك



## soso a (4 ديسمبر 2017)

اغلب مشاكل العلاقات بتحصل 
لمّا طرف من الاتنين يكون حاطط التاني في مكانه مختلفه ، او حاطط نفسه في مكانه غير حقيقيه ، غير اللي هو فعلا فيها .. 

و ده مش بس في العلاقات العاطفيه 
لمّا يبقي طرف بيتعامل عادي و التاني مش عادي .. 
او ان يبقي طرف مش عادي لكن هو بيتعامل و كانّه عند الطرف اللي قدامه عادي .. لأ .. 
د حتّي في الصداقات اللي بين الناس اللي من نفس الجنس .. 
ابقي انا حاطه اللي قدامي في مكانه ، 
و هو حاططني في مكانه مختلفه .. 
او حاطط نفسه في مكانه اعلي من اللي انا من تلقاء نفسي حطّاه فيها .. 
" الفجوات اللي بين اماكنّا في قلوب بعض مع الوقت بتبلع العلاقه " ..
بعد ما تكون عيّشتنا في صراعات كتير .. 

حتّي لو فيه فجوه بين الاماكن اللي حاطّين بعض فيها .. اعترافنا بمكانة اللي قدامنا و اعتراف اللي قدامنا بمكانتنا .. بيخلّينا بمنتهي الوضوح نرتاح و نختار .. 
يا نغيب ، و ندوّر علي حد يحطنا في المكانه اللي ترضينا 
يا نستني و نحترم حدود مكانّا 
و منستناش اكتر من اللي مكانّا يسمح بيه .. 
و هنحد توقعاتنا .. هنقلل خلافاتنا .. و تتحل مشاكلنا .. 
و حتّي لو العلاقه بشكل ما محققتش اللي كنّا بنتمنّاه ، 
يكفي ان وضوحها هيمنع صراعات نفسيه كلنا بلا استثناء في غني عنها !

لذلك خلّونا نكون مُحدّدين .. 
و نوضّح لكل انسان بنتعامل معاه بمنتهي الامانه :
هو فين تحديدا في خريطة علاقاتنا .. 
لان ده هيساعد العلاقات تكون مريحه 
و بالتالي هنحقق الغرض الاساسي منها .. 
بدل ما تتحوّا العلاقات ، اللي مفروض ملاذ و راحه لنبع اتعاب عشان ضبابيه و كل واحد موهوم بمكان مش حقيقي او حتّي مش عارف مكانه الحقيقي عند اللي قدامه .. 
فياريت نتعوّد نحدد علاقتنا .. و نحد توقعاتنا .. و نكون امناء وواضحين ..

#ممكن_لو_مفيهاش_اساءه_ادب
#نحدد_علاقاتنا و #نكون_امناء_وواضحين


----------



## انت مهم (5 ديسمبر 2017)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## soso a (5 ديسمبر 2017)

عفواااا 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## اني بل (6 ديسمبر 2017)

تمام موضوعك مميز وانا معك ï»»نه لما نكون واضحيين بين نكسب محبة واحترام اللي بنتعا مل معاهم


----------



## soso a (7 ديسمبر 2017)

تمام 
شكرا لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع


----------

